# woodhaven Pond Fargo



## Scott Schuchard

Has anyone fished this I was thinkin about takin my nephew out there and was just wondering how the fishin is


----------



## NDhunter7

I tried it this winter. Never had a bite,(8 rods) didnt see a fish on the aqua view. I heard that people come there in the summer time and catch and keep all the fish until there is no more. if you can get there right after they stock you might get some.


----------



## Plainsman

I was watching the news last night, and they said it was catch and release only.


----------



## NDhunter7

yes it is but the people there last summer came every single night and brought home as many as they could carry.
It would be a cool little place if people released them.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Is Woodhave Pond off of 25th and I-94, surrounded by condoes and such? And if not, then where?

Thanks.


----------



## NDhunter7

Yea and right next to a playground.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Didn't know there was anything in there, has anyone had anything recently? I'd like to take the GF there, she doesn't care how small her catch is, as long as something bites. (No obvious jokes, please!)

:lol: :lol:

Thanks for the info, NDH7.


----------



## Scraper

any updates on this pond?


----------



## Viking32

Anybody know anything more about the trout pond? And fwiw, it's not off of 25th and I-94. It is down by Bennett Elementary, 42nd St and 44th Ave ish.

I was also under the impression it was "catch and release", but the sign by the playground says it is recommended, not required.

I've been down there at dawn and dusk a couple times, haven't seen anything surfacing so wondering if there is anything in there. Anybody know anything?

Thanks!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Haven't been there this year. YOu're definately not going to see anything in the winter. It's just a retention pond, not really meant for the fish to survive through the winter.

As far as the "keeping what you catch" thing, Fargo Parks proclaimed it "catch and release only" without consulting the G&F first so there's nothing in the official state proclaimation about it and therefore it cannot be enforced. That's why the sign changed. However, if they ask you to put 'em back, just be a sport and put 'em back. Who wants to be "that guy"?


----------



## Youner2345

yes i also haven't seen anything surfacing so wondering if there is anything in there. Anybody know anything? if anyone have any idea please give me..


----------



## Sponsy12

Tried the north pond tonight, had a few decent hits and a couple little perch. Good place to bring the kids or gf, its always fun just to catch fish without a far drive.


----------

